# Gesicht einfügen mit gleichbleibender Beschaffenheit



## Schiesti (3. September 2004)

Hallo PS-Profis!

Könnt mir bitte jemand mit Hilfe eine kurzen Tut's erklären wie man folgendes machen könnt: u.a. seht seht ihr Mount Rushmore - ich möchte jetzt einen der Köpfe gegen den eines meiner Kollegen tauschen, sodass die Beschaffenheit des Untergrundes gleichbleibt - d.h. der Kopf meines Kollegen sollt dann auch gemeiselt aussehen!

Klingt kompliziert - wird's aber wohl nicht sein, oder?

Vielen Dank, l.G.


----------



## ShadowMan (3. September 2004)

Hi du! 

Erstmal würde ich das Gesicht deines Kollegen freistellen, danach eine Steintextur darüber legen und deren Ebenenmodus auf "ineinander kopieren" stellen und dann das Gesicht dort in Form und Größe anpassen.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]

P.S. Such doch auch mal im Forum danach...hier wurde sowas schon oft besprochen wie man "Köpfe austauscht".


----------



## Schiesti (3. September 2004)

... also das Freistellen bereitet mit keine Probleme - dazu hab ich hier auch ein tolles TUT gefunden - eine Steintextur drüberlegen und dann Ebenen ineinanderkopieren --> wärs sehr vorlaut, wenn ich um kurze Erklärung diesbezüglich bitten würd?


----------



## ShadowMan (3. September 2004)

Hi du!

Hab kurz gegoogelt und folgendes gefunden:

http://www.worth1000.com/tutorial.asp?sid=161006

Ich denke damit dürftest du gut weiter kommen 

LG,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Schiesti (3. September 2004)

ok - ich werd mein englisch-wörterbuch rauskrammen ...

--> tortzdem vielen dank


----------



## dartox (3. September 2004)

Wieso English Wörter Buch 

Das erklärt sich auch nach den Bildern.

Ne Frau nehmen, mit Magnetwerkzeug die Frau Markieren, dann ne Stentextur nehmen, über die Frau legen, STRG + SHIFT + I drücken, ENTF drücken, die Ebene wo die Stein Textur oben ist auf "Multiplizieren" einstellen, und dann die Augen mit Kopierstempel und Schatten bearbeiten. Obwohl mir eigentlich die Realen Augen im Stein besser gefallen.

MfG
dartox


----------



## Schiesti (9. September 2004)

*schaff's nicht*

So, nachdem die Maus zum wiederholten Male durchs Zimmer geflogen ist, geb ich auf - ich schaff's einfach nicht und bitt' Euch erneut um Hilfe:

Anbei (nur zum Testen und daher nur grob freigestellt) ein Bild - so ich habs mittels Einstellen des Farbtones und der Sättigung auf Null in ein Schwarz-Weiss Bild verwandelt - ich kann das "Mäderl" ;-) auch mit einem Magnetlasso markieren - ABER wie leg ich jetzt die Steintextur drüber ?

Vielen Dank, l.G.


----------



## King Euro (9. September 2004)

Ich hab edas mal schnell gemacht (<5min)

Ist nicht so schick... ist ja auch nur schnell gemacht.

Eigentlich wolte ich noch die psd anhängen, aber das ging nicht!
Also, ich habe die Steintextur einfach genommen (eine ausgeschnitten (unter dem 1.Kopf)) und dann auf den Kopf gelegt!


----------



## King Euro (9. September 2004)

Einfach auf "ineinander kopieren" klicken!

Die Steintexur musst du aber noch zuschneiden:

Eifach mit gedrückter STRG-Taste auf den Kopf (bei den Ebenen) klicken!
Dann bei "Auswahl"->"auswahl umkehren" klicken!
Nun die Ebene mit der Textur auswählen und ENTF drücken!

Bei deinem S/W Bild musst du auch noch die Helligkeit/Kontrast einstellen (bei mir ist es nicht so gut)!

Nun sollte es passen, wenn nicht.. einfach wieder fragen!


----------

